# Capturing swarm - how do I know if I got the queen?



## shaneTX (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi,

I found a swarm on a fencepost today. when I knocked it into a nuc box, I probably got about 3/4 of the bees in the box but a bunch fell to the grass or scattered. I have no idea if I got the queen in the box. I did my best to maximize to get more bees in the box but at some point its like putting smoke in a box. 

I moved the nuc about 20ft away and set the entrance to be breathable but not passable. I was hoping that if the queen was in the nuc box, the rest of the swarm would swarm on the nuc trying to get in.

I looked outside about a hour later and all the remaining bees were gone as well as on the fence post. Perhaps I didnt get the queen in the box and they left.

Questions:

1. Where in the swarm does the queen usually reside? The very center? The top? bottom? completely random?
2. Since the remnants of the swarm are now gone, should I assume the box of bees I captured doesnt have the queen inside? 

3. If I dont have the queen, what do I do with a full box of swarm loaded bees? Add them to another hive?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

1. I see the queen walking on the outside of the swarm mass most times.
2. If the bees are still in the nuc box tomorrow then chances are very good so is the swarm queen.
3. they'll go home on their own or go where the swarm went.


----------



## Skeggley (Jul 25, 2015)

Add a frame of brood and fill with empty frames. Take advantage of those wax machines!


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

When capturing swarm, its advisable to leave the box with entrance open at the location of capture and watch it. If other bees are fanning or moving into the box, its almost guaranteed that queen is in there. I would not move 20 ft. I would just leave the box where I collect the bees. 

You have couple of options now,

1. Shake the bees through QE and try to find queen
2. Put them into a nuc box with drawn comb, ONE comb of eggs / larva and come back after 3 days to check on any QC (swarm didnt get the queen) or eggs in other other drawn frames (they have laying queen).


----------

